# Fantasy Football!!



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone interested in joining a Fantasy Football league? I just setup a league on Yahoo!Sports. It's for a 16 team league, total points setup (verses head-to-head) Maybe DBSTalk will throw in a prize to the winner, like a new 921. hehe

The League name is "DBStalk.com" :lol:

League # is 194326
password: hides

Join here: http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I plan on using an auto draft mode. The way it works is the draft order is randomly set. Then the computer will due the drafting in order of player rank from last year. You can however adjust this prior to the draft by re-ranking the players to the way you want them. When it's your teams turn to draft, the top ranked player on your list is choosen.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got in one about a week ago, or I would have.


----------



## homergreg (May 4, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Great, I hope we can fill up 16 teams. It's a pretty easy league to maintain. It doesn't take up a lot of time. Pretty much you just have to make sure your guys aren't injured or on a bye week.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

TTT

I don't wanna have to beat all of you


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

ok, we're up to 5 players, we need more.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Up to 7 players now. I think we can fill this thing up. It's still early, so no games yet. Priest Holmes is ranked as the # 1 player in the draft. Isn't he still hurt? I need to push him down in the rankings.


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm in, but I've never done one before so I'll probably end up last. :shrug:


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey pjboud, is it alright if I give this info to my brother-in-law, or do you want to keep it DBSTalk only?


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't mind if outsiders join. I see we got buried in the sports forum. We may not get too many other players anyway. We have enough now to have a good league though.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm In. This should be fun.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm in too.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome aboard guys. We have 3 more spots left. I plan on setting up the draft in about 2 weeks. If you want to go to the league page and click on "available players" you can re-rank the players as you like so they'll be ready for the auto draft. Or you can just leave them as is.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm trying to get some prizes lined up too. We'll have to see how that works out. I think the 921 is doubtful at this time.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Alright! DBStalk.com has come thru with the first prize for our league winner. If you should finish first at the end of the season you will get to choose an item from the DBStalk.com store!!!! A "classic thong" could be yours if you win. Since these guys came through for us, I think I'll re-name the league with their name.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Have fun guys, I put a sticky on the post,


----------



## Jon Klein (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm in and looking forward to it


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Canton must be fun this weekend. I've always wanted to know why they designed the building like an orange juicer. hehe

I've been to the MLB hof. I live about an hour from the basketball hof. I haven't been yet, but they just built a whole new building for it, it's shaped like a basketball. I need to get their. THey say it's really good now. Would love to get to Canton to see the NFL hof.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It really is a festive time in Canton, Saturday was the Hall Of Fame parade. I used to go to the games, but I haven't been to a a game in over 6 years.

I got Dan Fouts game jersy in Canton back in 1980 when Green Bay Packers played the San Diego Chargers.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

One more spot open. Draft will be after most teams are through their 3rd pre season game. check out the message board at the league overview web page for updates.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

pjboud said:


> One more spot open. Draft will be after most teams are through their 3rd pre season game. check out the message board at the league overview web page for updates.


no slots open - let the fun begin


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

OK! Let's get it on. Keep your eye on the web page for more info on the draft. Check under messages or commisioners notes. I think the draft should be on or about Aug 24th. Man, Mike Vick looked pretty good last night. Could he be the #1 pick?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

dang, I missed it.

vick is going to be out for at least 6 weeks, probably 8 with his broken leg. I got good seats for that game, and I was just sick when the cart came out to get him. From the first snap, you could tell the ravens were out for blood, and they wanted his. Maybe they were mad at us fans for heckling Ray Lewis....


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Sorrry Neil, it sucks when you get a major player injured. Look on the bright side though, my Pats had Bledsoe go down 2 years ago and the rest is history.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

The league status has been set to ready, so the draft will be conducted between noon and Monday at midnight. Good Luck!


----------

